# Lab Results help- how much medication?



## zjnea (May 31, 2011)

I am a 37 year old female who has been hypothyroid for 10 years. I've been on synthroid 50 mcg for most of that time. I've had a lot of unexplained weight gain since my second child and a low Free T3 so my endo put me on 5 mcg of Cytomel 2 years ago. He added another 5 for the afternoon last year for a total of 10 for Cytomel. It has not helped with the weight.
My symptoms are weight gain, fatigue, sweating, brain fog, sleepiness, anxiety, low energy, heat intolerance.
I got off the Cytomel 6 months ago and stopped taking Synthroid one month ago so that I could get a good baseline test.
I'm still waiting on the Free T3
What do you think of my results and how should my medications be adjusted?
Thanks so much for any help!

TSH	5.310 RANGE 0.450 - 4.500	uIU/mL

T4,FREE(DIRECT)	0.99	RANGE 0.82 - 1.77	ng/dL

TRIIODOTHYRONINE (T3)	133	RANGE 71 - 180	ng/dL

T3 UPTAKE	24	RANGE 24 - 39

THYROGLOBULIN, QN.	60.2	RANGE 0.5 - 55.0	ng/mL
THYROID ANTITHYROGLOBULIN AB	<20	RANGE 0 - 40	IU/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zjnea said:


> I am a 37 year old female who has been hypothyroid for 10 years. I've been on synthroid 50 mcg for most of that time. I've had a lot of unexplained weight gain since my second child and a low Free T3 so my endo put me on 5 mcg of Cytomel 2 years ago. He added another 5 for the afternoon last year for a total of 10 for Cytomel. It has not helped with the weight.
> My symptoms are weight gain, fatigue, sweating, brain fog, sleepiness, anxiety, low energy, heat intolerance.
> I got off the Cytomel 6 months ago and stopped taking Synthroid one month ago so that I could get a good baseline test.
> I'm still waiting on the Free T3
> ...


One thing for sure is that you need thyroid replacement. I will be anxious to see the FREE T3 when you get it.

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? Your thyroglobulin is kind of high. We are supposed to have some but I don't think that much?

Also, re the weight loss. Sometimes it is not all about the thryoid. I would look into insulin resistance, gluten intolerance (gluten turns into fat if you are intolerant) and PCOS.


----------



## zjnea (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response. My Free T3 is 2.4 RANGE 2.2-4.2.

This is all without meds for one month.
A year ago on 50mcg of Synthroid and 10 mcg Cytomel my numbers were:

T4,FREE: 0.86 (0.82-1.77) ng/dL
T3, FREE: 2.8 (2.3-4.2)
TSH: 0.129 (0.450- 4.500)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zjnea said:


> Thanks for the response. My Free T3 is 2.4 RANGE 2.2-4.2.
> 
> This is all without meds for one month.
> A year ago on 50mcg of Synthroid and 10 mcg Cytomel my numbers were:
> ...


Geez; even on the Cytomel you were undermedicated. Mid-range of the range is about 3.2 and since this is your active hormone, most of us feel best when it is about a 1/4 above the mid-range (75% of the range.)

So, what is the game plan now?


----------



## zjnea (May 31, 2011)

I see the Endo this week. Last year he took me off the Cytomel because my TSH was so low. So not sure what the right level of meds are. If I need more Synthroid or more Cytomel or both or Armour. My cholesterol was really high too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zjnea said:


> I see the Endo this week. Last year he took me off the Cytomel because my TSH was so low. So not sure what the right level of meds are. If I need more Synthroid or more Cytomel or both or Armour. My cholesterol was really high too.


This is wrong; when taking T3, the doctor has to base the decision-making on the FREES.

Please read this stuff..

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

